# Newb stupid turbo questions



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

I am going to turbo my ka24de. But I am finding that I don't know as much about turbos as I thought I did. I work with marine diesels, but our turbos don't use things like wastegates and blow-off valves. :fluffy: 

1. with an internal wastegate should I run an external as well? If not, should I just blank off where the wastegate would go on the manifold? or should I remove the internal and go with an external since the manifold is set up for one anyway?

2. how do you control boost pressure? is that what the BOV is for?

3. What do you do with all the vacuum lines that are attached to the intake? 

4. anyone know where I can get the O2 turbo exhaust elbow for a T3 with an internal wastegate? The only ones I can find are the five bolt ones for the sr20, I need one with the three bolt pattern.

I know I am going to flamed for some of this stuff, but what the hell. lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

howling_S13 said:


> I am going to turbo my ka24de. But I am finding that I don't know as much about turbos as I thought I did. I work with marine diesels, but our turbos don't use things like wastegates and blow-off valves. :fluffy:
> 
> 1. with an internal wastegate should I run an external as well? If not, should I just blank off where the wastegate would go on the manifold? or should I remove the internal and go with an external since the manifold is set up for one anyway?
> 
> ...



1) keep your internal WG, unless you plan on making serious power
2)witha boost controller
3) your new IC piping should come with places for the vacuum lines to hook up to..you need the vacuum lines, even with turbo
4)try ebay

good luck


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

For now I am going to go with a manual boost controller. The boost controller opens the wastegate right? Isn't the wastegate itself set to open at a certain pressure? How do you know what the spring pressure is in the wastegate?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

howling_S13 said:


> For now I am going to go with a manual boost controller. The boost controller opens the wastegate right? Isn't the wastegate itself set to open at a certain pressure? How do you know what the spring pressure is in the wastegate?


A manual boost controller is cheap but inaccurate I because boost spike (or surge) can be a constant pain because the wastegate opening can change with temp., barometric pressure, humidity and other conditions like installation. Make sure that you purchase a good boost guage whether you elect to get an electronic or a manual boost controller. The wastegate has a different color spring for the different opening pressure although most can be adjusted slightly externally. To know what the opening pressure is of the spring check with the wastegate manufacturer.
For the T3 elbow check with my good friends at Turbo Engineering Corporation here in Golden, CO. www.turboengineering.com/ They are great resources for all your turbocharging questions and components.
Oh yeah all turbo systems have a wastegate whether on a gasoline or a diesel engine but not all systems have a BOV. A BOV controls the pressure surge that occurs when the turbo is in in boost and you rapidly close the throttle plate i.e. when you shift, this sends a pressure wave back thru the intake. If this wave gets back to the turbo it will shock the turbine blades and potential cause catastophic failure of the turbo. So a BOV is installed an it vents this pressure or recirculates it back into the intake via a long hose.

Troy


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> A manual boost controller is cheap but inaccurate I because boost spike (or surge) can be a constant pain because the wastegate opening can change with temp., barometric pressure, humidity and other conditions like installation. Make sure that you purchase a good boost guage whether you elect to get an electronic or a manual boost controller. The wastegate has a different color spring for the different opening pressure although most can be adjusted slightly externally. To know what the opening pressure is of the spring check with the wastegate manufacturer.
> For the T3 elbow check with my good friends at Turbo Engineering Corporation here in Golden, CO. www.turboengineering.com/ They are great resources for all your turbocharging questions and components.
> Oh yeah all turbo systems have a wastegate whether on a gasoline or a diesel engine but not all systems have a BOV. A BOV controls the pressure surge that occurs when the turbo is in in boost and you rapidly close the throttle plate i.e. when you shift, this sends a pressure wave back thru the intake. If this wave gets back to the turbo it will shock the turbine blades and potential cause catastophic failure of the turbo. So a BOV is installed an it vents this pressure or recirculates it back into the intake via a long hose.
> 
> Troy


As long as I can keep it under 8psi I will be happy. This summer I will be doing the internals and hopefully have enough saved up to do a stand alone computer as well. So for now my cheap ass will stick with a manual boost controller. lol 

I don't know about automotive diesels, but the marine diesels I work with (Detroit, Cummins, Fairbanks Morse, Colt) don't use a wastegate. Considering that the Detroit Diesel V71 series engines are twin turbo and have a blower, you would think they would, but they don't. We get to work with some strange engines. Take the Fairbanks Morse opposed piston diesel engine for example. 6 cylinders, 12 pistons, 2 crankshafts, 1 camshaft. Do that math. lol They made 10 and 12 cylinder versions of the same engine.


----------

